# Brush for Pomeranians



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We just adopted a Pomeranian. She is eight weeks old. I was reading in the book that you should use wire type brushes or something like that. Then I was in Petsmart and the groomers there were trimming two Poms. I asked about brushes and they said it really didn't matter unless you were showing the dogs. I am not going to show her but I want her to look pretty.
Any experiences?

Oh the dog in the picture is not the Pom. LOL


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup. Good for you for wanting to keep her coat from becoming matted, and getting her used to brushing and combing while she's young and moldable.  YOu will need a firm pinned slicker brush, and a greyhound style comb with teeth at least an inch-inch and a half long..it needs to be able to go all the way to her skin thru the coat. Brush first, by separating a layer down to the skin..brush it out, then do another layer, etc. When she's all brushed out, follow thru with the comb to get any tangles or knots the brush missed, as sometimes the brush will slide right over them.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We have one at home that is kind of strawish on one side and kind of needles with a tiny ball at the end. Does that sound like the right one?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Snuggles said:


> We have one at home that is kind of strawish on one side and kind of needles with a tiny ball at the end. Does that sound like the right one?


No, that sounds like a pin brush. It is good for fluffing, and if you were going to show your dog, you would use that and keep the undercoat in there, but its hard to keep that coat in there without matting the coat. For a pet, you want a slicker brush. Google them and you will see what they look like. You want one with firm pins, just "brush" the concrete sidwalk a bit with it when you first buy it, as they are usually sharp brand new and that will dull the points some.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try it. We tried brushing her with the brush we had today and she did not like it.

I tried to goggle it and came up with three kinds. One had kind of long needle type things, one had shorter ones and the other one was different also. hmm


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

She won't like the grooming process at first, but you just gotta stick with it, especially since you won't want to clip her down short (this can ruin the coat). If you're able to work with her a bit, it will also help your groomer out, because it won't be something totally new, when she does go in to get groomed.  

I would look at petedge.com, personally, they have a large selection of slicker brushes, and you will want a firm style, not a 'soft' one; they will say in the descriptions which type they are. 

Same with greyhound style combs. 

Good luck with your new puppy, and happy groom equipment searching!!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Gad, this gets complicate.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I did get a brush today at Petsmart for $10. They told me to get a firm one and it came with a small comb. Then I went to Target and they had them for $4 or $6 (that one was big). Does it anyone know if it makes any difference?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Snuggles said:


> I did get a brush today at Petsmart for $10. They told me to get a firm one and it came with a small comb. Then I went to Target and they had them for $4 or $6 (that one was big). Does it anyone know if it makes any difference?


If you are asking if price makes a difference, for a pet owner, no it does not. The more expensive ones "should" hold up longer, but for a pet owner, even a cheap one should hold up to 3x weekly brushings. Size makes no difference either, except on small dogs, a smaller one may be easier to use, or could just make the process longer, because you have less brush area to work with. A slicker is pretty much a slicker..they all have wire teeth, bent at the ends..they come in soft,medium and firm...all different colors, shapes, sizes...but they all do the same thing. Just personal preference beyond soft/firm.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my best purchases of any kind in a long time was the Chris Christensen pin brush I bought recently. I don't know if this board allows links to commercial sites so I won't mention where I bought it but Google will bring up lots of retailers. I have always had pin brushes from Petco, etc. for my previous cocker and my (Sheltie-like) current mutt. But eventually the pins receded into the pad and the less expensive brushes always pulled the coat. The Christensen brush does not have round ended pins. Instead every pin is precisely machined to extreme smoothness. Even my finicky long haired cats love this brush. So I do recommend spending more for something better that will last. If you cook, it's like buying a better knife that costs more.

Also for a Pomeranian I think a zoom groom for cats would be useful. This is a soft rubber brush made by the Kong company that attracts loose undercoat. I use it after a slicker or pin brushing and it gets out the remaining loose hair. It is very comfortable for the pet and all my animals enjoy it.


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Hi! I adopted my pommie, Cody, a year ago, and as my husband says, he's the Shaquille O'Neil of pomeranians (he's 18 pounds). We don't brush him everyday, but when we do, we use the Furminator. It costs more, but I like it better than the slicker brush that I had purchased first without researching. I feel like I can brush him more intensely and efficiently without damaging his skin or pulling his fur too hard. It's good because it simultaneously pulls out all that shedding undercoat and also makes his top coat look shiny. Pulling out all that fur can be strangely gratifying. We use a medium sized brush, but probably for yours a small one is a good enough of a size. I know some people think it's kind of a rip-off, but for me it was a good investment.

link to small Furminator on Amazon


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

To the person who mentioned that their dog is 18 pounds, is it overweight or not? Reason I am asking is that the father of this puppy looks big - not sure how big though.

I bought a wooden (stainless steel pin) by Groomax. It is natural wood hard slicker brush. The woman at Petsmart said it is what they use to groom their dogs at the store. It is a hard slicker brush. Now at Target they had similiar ones but they were not made of wood (don't know if it matters). They were made more of plastic. I did notice one of the brushes had the first row of it bent backwards. Maybe someone had played with it?

Good choice or take the more expensive one back and get the cheaper one?

Oh it came with a slicker cleaning comb (at least that it what it says on it). Of course maybe you can use any comb to clean the brush like you would your own hair.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think the brush you purchased sounds like it will be great for you. I personally, would not take it back for the cheaper one. Open er up and start using it.


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

He is not overweight. He's just a large pomeranian. His brother only grew to be around 9 pounds, I think, but he just got the large genes. I love him that size, though. I had thought that he was a keeshond, so I had expected a bigger dog. Now I have the cuteness of a pomeranian in a larger size.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We will try the brush tomorrow.

To the person with the larger Pom, glad to hear that it was a pure breed. Makes me feel better about seeing the dad.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

redinque said:


> He is not overweight. He's just a large pomeranian. His brother only grew to be around 9 pounds, I think, but he just got the large genes. I love him that size, though. I had thought that he was a keeshond, so I had expected a bigger dog. Now I have the cuteness of a pomeranian in a larger size.


LOL......I just saw the largest pug ever at petsmart getting groomed.....he was the size of a small English bulldog...but he looked just like a pure bred pug..just HUGE!!..and they were shaving him w/the clippers...which I thought was kinda strange?..but whatever.....I could not believe my eyes


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I guess that pug ate his food. LOL

I tell you one thing - my pom is a pig. We have to control her food or she will eat all her food plus her older sisters.


----------

